# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Bee Folklore:Tell it to the bees.

## Greengage

I saw this on facebook Mourning the bees but it reminded me of a different comment tell it to the bees.

http://thebeeshouse.blogspot.com.au/...le-custom.html

...They said that if you didnt tell the bees of a wedding a birth or a death theyre that Gentle, they
would take offence and leave...Who was it beside Jimmy Bann that didnt bother telling the bees and
they said not a bee stayed with him after....x

Ah ha found it, this is very interesting.

http://www.ucd.ie/pages/99/articles/chaomh.pdf

----------

